# Low testosterone levels associated with diabetes, heart disease, and fractures



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Low levels of testosterone in men linked to fractures, depression, diabetes and heart disease by Katie Charles THE SPECIALIST: DR. RONALD TAMLER ON MEN???S HEALTH AND LOW TESTOSTERONE The director of the Men???s Health Program at Mount Sinai Medical Center, Tamler is an endocrinologist who specializes in treating men with low testosterone, erectile dysfunction, osteoporosis [...]

*Read More...*


----------

